# Gt: Mavericks at Hornets



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*vs.​*







*7 p.m. today, Ford Center in Oklahoma City, FSNSW; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270 Spanish)​*
*Injuries *

Mavericks: D.J. Mbenga (right knee) is out; *Dirk Nowitzki (flu-like symptoms) is probable. *

Hornets: Peja Stojakovic (back) and Bobby Jackson (right Achilles) are out.



> The Dallas Mavericks have not lost a road game in more than two weeks. It's been considerably longer since they've lost a game to the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> The Mavericks look to complete the first perfect six-game road trip in franchise history and go for their 21st straight win over the Hornets on Tuesday at the Ford Center.
> With the best record in the league, Dallas (58-11) already has clinched a playoff berth, and needs just three more victories in its final 13 games to break the franchise mark for single-season wins.
> ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Don't know what to make of Dirk's illness; first thought is a Jordan-like display of 45 points and 18 rebounds, but if he can't go - our bench has sucked like a Hoover lately.

With the month coming to a close, the last thing Avery wants is a letdown imo. I look for a strong performance after an up and down affair against the Hawks.

108-92 Mavs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Our bench hasn't sucked like Hoover! It's sucked like a Dyson!

If Dirk is a no-go, I'd hope Pop get more PT. Devean George and Buckner are probably both on strict minutes with their return from fresh injuries, and if Cro can have another career night.... :biggrin:

Dirk plays through so many injuries and illnesses that it's difficult to imagine him sitting any game out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a feeling tonight's game will be harder than I thought. NOK is trying to make the final spot in the playoff race, so they'll come out firing in a possible 1st round preview.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I have a feeling tonight's game will be harder than I thought. NOK is trying to make the final spot in the playoff race, so they'll come out firing in a possible 1st round preview.


I'm thinking that as well - hope to see a good dogfight. :boxing:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm thinking that as well - hope to see a good dogfight. :boxing:


or.... maybe we are just trying to hype up the game for our own sake?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> or.... maybe we are just trying to hype up the game for our own sake?


No, I think we’d be surprised how intense the teams are for games we overlook on a regular basis. Minutes are at stake for some guys, and you know that film session is a motha'.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont think it will be easy to win, but I think if Dirk is out, than we can still win without him, providing that Buckner and George still play. If none of those three play, it could easily be an L on the scheduale


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Maybe some-one can help me with this. I seem to remember back in the mid 80's (I was a lad in my early 20's at the time)Mark Aguire came down with the flu or something the night before a game. He played the entire game running a temp of 104 degrees, I don't remember how many points he scored, but he was on fire in more ways than one. It seemed as if he couldn't miss for the entire game. One of the commentators said something to the effect of "If he plays like this with a temperature of 104, I hope he gets the flu more often."

Anyway, just though I'd bring that up. Who knows what effect the flu will have on Dirk, maybe he'll go for 60 points tonight. :yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I vaguely remember something like that, but no one who watched the Finals during the Bull’s run will forget Jordan’s 40 – something performance and Scottie helping him to the bench after a stoppage of play.

There’s something to be said about an injury or sickness that can cause a player (or worker, for that matter) to focus in on the job at hand, improving performance for a short period of time. Dirk did pretty well in the game he got his tooth knocked out. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If I remember correctly he had sinus problems last year against the Suns and Heat, right? Or am I just talking out of my ***?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> If I remember correctly he had sinus problems last year against the Suns and Heat, right? Or am I just talking out of my ***?


Your *** is correct.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You know, I really wouldn't mind losing this game if it improves the chances that we get NOK in the first round.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> You know, I really wouldn't mind losing this game if it improves the chances that we get NOK in the first round.


I would prefer NOK lose tonight and win the games against other teams to secure that spot. :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Is Harris doing a good job defending Chris Paul?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Is Harris doing a good job defending Chris Paul?


C. Paul 28 1-10 0-1 0-0 1 4 3 2 3 0 2 *2*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Cro with that DUNK! LOL...

They look like they are having way too much fun!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

This game has been pretty boring.. imo


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Jet said:


> This game has been pretty boring.. imo


Werd..


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

I was right!!!!! Dirk couldn't miss while he was in the game!!!! He needs to get sick more often if it means he's gonna hit everything he throws up. Oh, almost forgot.....WAY TO GO TERRY!!!! Is he on fire or what!!!:worthy: :yay:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Jet said:


> This game has been pretty boring.. imo


I think many mavs games are getting boring. You can already tell whos gonna win for most of em


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> I was right!!!!! Dirk couldn't miss while he was in the game!!!! He needs to get sick more often if it means he's gonna hit everything he throws up. Oh, almost forgot.....WAY TO GO TERRY!!!! Is he on fire or what!!!:worthy: :yay:


You are right! We have failed to mention Jet's contribution during the road trip....

Terry's been HUGE!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't even know that we beat the Hornets for the 21st straight time :krazy:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You are right! We have failed to mention Jet's contribution during the road trip....
> 
> Terry's been HUGE!


March has been his month, I hope he doesn't cool off until July. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You are right! We have failed to mention Jet's contribution during the road trip....
> 
> Terry's been HUGE!


Well, I've been saying it a few times :biggrin:


----------

